# Buying prescription drugs from Mexico



## Faby (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello, I am new in the States, I am very happy to be here. I am diabetic and don't have health insurance. A friend of mine buys her meds from Mexico. Can any one tell me how safe is that? Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you KNOW what you are buying?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Faby said:


> Hello, I am new in the States, I am very happy to be here. I am diabetic and don't have health insurance. A friend of mine buys her meds from Mexico. Can any one tell me how safe is that? Thanks.


It's fine.

Also possible to order them from Canadian pharmacies over the web if you want to go that route.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unlike the USA, where drugs are sold from bulk, Mexican medications are sold in factory sealed packages; usually blister packs of 14 or 28, for example. They are from the major pharmaceutical houses in Europe and elsewhere, as well as from producers right here in Mexico.
We've lived here for many years and have had no problems with medications, nor have we heard of any problems from friends.


----------



## Psyshrink (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say that is a very unwise decision to buy meds from Mexico. Are you eligible for public funding to get help with prescription costs?


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Unlike the USA, where drugs are sold from bulk, Mexican medications are sold in factory sealed packages; usually blister packs of 14 or 28, for example. They are from the major pharmaceutical houses in Europe and elsewhere, as well as from producers right here in Mexico.
> We've lived here for many years and have had no problems with medications, nor have we heard of any problems from friends.



Totally agee with RV. Never had a problem with meds here in Mexico. If you buy in a pharmacy you will be fine.


----------

